# Putting deposit on pup weeks before ready to leave



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

The practice of breeders/owners wanting potential owners to put large [non returnable] deposits on pups only 3-4 weeks old is increasingly a very common practice.

I'm not happy with this as I feel it is important to view the puppies after they have been weaned and to see how they interact with their littermates. Surely this is the way to determine temperament and to find the pup that suits you?

Therefore if a deposit has been put on a pup who turns out to be excessively submissive or too 'alpha' further down the line [which happens as they develop], it means that you either lose a lot of money or feel obliged to have a pup that maybe isn't going to suit you in all honesty. Because it's not all about looks/colouring.

I say this as I know someone who did this, had a pup who should have gone to an experienced owner of the particular breed, and it had to be returned a few weeks on as [as first time dog owners with a small child] they could not cope with the dominant behaviour.

If you want to wait until the pups are 7 weeks or so before you make a choice then the chance of your ideal pup has gone. I'm finding this very frustrating as I am older and want a calmer, quieter pup [whilst being aware and happy that the pup is a pup of course and plays a lot and is predictably active].

Finding a pup who is ready to go and having a chance of viewing him/her with littermates is getting as rare as finding hen's teeth........

quatro is offline Report Post


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

*Good* breeders will chose the pup for you, I didn't see my pups litter until they were 6/7 weeks old, people had seen the litter before no one had picked their puppy ( I hadn't as I was flying over to see them) , and no one got to pick their puppy until that 6/7 week mark, I saw pups on the Saturday, and my friend who had "pick of litter boy" saw them on Sunday, the breeder chose the pup for us, so I didn't know until the Sunday what pup had been chosen for us. So find a *good ethical* breeder, one who don't charge a large non refundable deposit, and take your time, don't rush in to first litter first breeder you meet...

So you want to visit a litter for the first time at 7 weeks and pick pup there and then and take it?? Not going to happen and neither should it..

Also is this just a copied and pasted post from else where?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bluebirdwsm said:


> The practice of breeders/owners wanting potential owners to put large [non returnable] deposits on pups only 3-4 weeks old is increasingly a very common practice.
> 
> I'm not happy with this as I feel it is important to view the puppies after they have been weaned and to see how they interact with their littermates. Surely this is the way to determine temperament and to find the pup that suits you?
> 
> ...


I did read the post, then I saw that word & for some reason, lost interest..........


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I bought my first pup 30 years ago - and had to pay (and was happy to) a deposit then, so its not a recent practice. 

I've paid deposits every time since and don't mind if it secures me a pup with the right breeder.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> I bought my first pup 30 years ago - and had to pay (and was happy to) a deposit then, so its not a recent practice.
> 
> I've paid deposits every time since and don't mind if it secures me a pup with the right breeder.


I will admit that I paid the FULL amount for Cian ( didn't know it was for Cian then if you know what I mean ) when I first visited the litter, and I wasn't picking him up for another 2 weeks or so.... :thumbsup: Then again, I'd waited 5 years for Cian so I knew the breeder very well :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

Meezey said:


> *Good* breeders will chose the pup for you, I didn't see my pups litter until they were 6/7 weeks old, people had seen the litter before no one had picked their puppy ( I hadn't as I was flying over to see them) , and no one got to pick their puppy until that 6/7 week mark, I saw pups on the Saturday, and my friend who had "pick of litter boy" saw them on Sunday, the breeder chose the pup for us, so I didn't know until the Sunday what pup had been chosen for us. So find a *good ethical* breeder, one who don't charge a large non refundable deposit, and take your time, don't rush in to first litter first breeder you meet...
> 
> So you want to visit a litter for the first time at 7 weeks and pick pup there and then and take it?? Not going to happen and neither should it..
> 
> Also is this just a copied and pasted post from else where?


I like the sound of the way your breeder did it. And No, I do not want to take a pup at 7 weeks - just that their personalities would be more developed by then to judge. But as you say they can change.
[I copied and pasted from where I posted somewhere else earlier and got no response].


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I chose Bo at 5 weeks which in hindsight was a bit short sighted as their personalities haven't really developed then. Fast forward 3 weeks later and my sleepy puppy was the boldest one in the litter. A right bolshy, demanding little madam. Good job I have the patience of a saint!


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> I bought my first pup 30 years ago - and had to pay (and was happy to) a deposit then, so its not a recent practice.
> 
> I've paid deposits every time since and don't mind if it secures me a pup with the right breeder.


Its not a recent practise I know - just very much more common than years ago. Giving a deposit isn't an issue for me, just don't want to give it so very early on [5 weeks or so before collection].


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chesters breeder would not take any deposit when we visited him at about 5weeks, we paid in full when we brought him home :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I did read the post, then I saw that word & for some reason, lost interest..........


Sorry to offend or bore you but just quoting the word the breeder of the very dominant female used. Nice welcome for a newbie by the way.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

A deposit holds the dog and takes it off the market to other potential owners. It's not at all unreasonable for the breeder to do this to protect their interests. It's up to the breeder to establish their own policies, not the other way around.

I don't have dogs, but I've always put a substantial deposit down on purebred kittens_ shortly after birth_ to hold them. They still need the care of the breeder and mum for 12 weeks or more which does cost the breeder substantially as well.

Mine were always air shipped so I never got to meet them first. Not once in 3 transactions with my breeder have I been disappointed. That is why your breeder should be considered first and foremost. Any good breeder will make sure the dog is suited to you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We put a deposit on a puppy not yet born, but we were 2nd on the waiting list. Then we heard of a breeder with a new litter, so we got back to the first breeder and said she knew about the litter already and she knew who the breeder was and she had no problem with us was changing our mind and she returned our deposit straight a way. We went to see Dillon gave a 1/4 deposit of his price.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

bluebirdwsm said:


> I like the sound of the way your breeder did it. And No, I do not want to take a pup at 7 weeks - just that their personalities would be more developed by then to judge. But as you say they can change.
> [I copied and pasted from where I posted somewhere else earlier and got no response].


You will have to research good breeders, and take your time...

Cian is a very sharp switched on baby, he's intelligent, and he knows his own mind, if you met him, you would think he was a complete sweetheart, and it would be easy to live with him, he's totally bomb proof and relaxed and easy going in all environments, I think he would be a challenge for others and would be a different dog if put with inexperienced owners, BUT he wasn't the bully boy of the litter or even the most bolshy, watching a dog interact with it's litter mates isn't the only gauge on there temperament, dogs who can seem submissive with their litter mates are different with people etc... Good breeders will know their puppies, and I would say any thing to do with "alpha" is not going to get you a good reception as it's a very out dated concept :thumbsup:

What breed are you interested in?


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> A deposit holds the dog and takes it off the market to other potential owners. It's not at all unreasonable for the breeder to do this to protect their interests. It's up to the breeder to establish their own policies, not the other way around.
> 
> I don't have dogs, but I've always put a substantial deposit down on purebred kittens_ shortly after birth_ to hold them. They still need the care of the breeder and mum for 12 weeks or more which does cost the breeder substantially as well.
> 
> Mine were always air shipped so I never got to meet them first. Not once in 3 transactions with my breeder have I been disappointed. That is why your breeder should be considered first and foremost. Any good breeder will make sure the dog is suited to you and your lifestyle.


I know how deposits work and it reserves the pup so no one else can have it. I've bought more than one dog in my [long] lifetime - though paying cash at the time of pickup. Just stating how difficult it can be from the buyers perspective. Not trying to change the way breeders operate, just some are cooperative and easy to talk to, some not. 
I just want a pup that matches my lifestyle now I'm older, that's all.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> *Good* breeders will chose the pup for you, I didn't see my pups litter until they were 6/7 weeks old, people had seen the litter before no one had picked their puppy ( I hadn't as I was flying over to see them) , and no one got to pick their puppy until that 6/7 week mark, I saw pups on the Saturday, and my friend who had "pick of litter boy" saw them on Sunday, the breeder chose the pup for us, so I didn't know until the Sunday what pup had been chosen for us. So find a *good ethical* breeder, one who don't charge a large non refundable deposit, and take your time, don't rush in to first litter first breeder you meet...
> 
> So you want to visit a litter for the first time at 7 weeks and pick pup there and then and take it?? Not going to happen and neither should it..
> 
> Also is this just a copied and pasted post from else where?


Just out of interest would you be happy with that process if your breed came in multiple colour options? Obviously colour isn't always important to everyone, but most people probably have a preference.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I paid a deposit for Indie when I first visited when the litter was 3 weeks old. There were ten pups and I was 2nd in line for a bitch. We didn't choose which pup until they were about 6 weeks old. I spent quite a lot of time visiting and realised that some days a few pups were quiet and the others bouncy and other days it was the reverse. It all depended on how tired they were and how active they had been .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Just out of interest would you be happy with that process if your breed came in multiple colour options? Obviously colour isn't always important to everyone, but most people probably have a preference.


Yes I would, because I would want the dog that was most matched to me and my situation than a dog who's colour was the biggest preference...

Either I would accept the breeders preference, OR I would wait until the correct dog came along for me in the colour of my choice.

Before I met Cians litter, I liked the " look" of a few of the boys more, I liked Cian's temp when I met him, and the breeder matched us...


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

Meezey said:


> You will have to research good breeders, and take your time...
> 
> What breed are you interested in?


Meezey, 'alpha' was the word used when the dominant dog was returned, by a breeder of many years standing - after she bit a relative of mine, hard. Read the word so many times too in doggie books that are obviously out of date. Didn't realise!

I thought, mistakenly, that calmer quieter dog with its littermates would be the same with it's human owner. A completely wrong assumption of mine. Thanks for the advice from your experience.

Anyway - I've rehomed older dogs and now have more time so considering a pup and want to get it right. Seems like I don't know enough at the moment to make a good decision. Breeders I've spoken to so far don't seem interested in matching pup to owner - just want the pups sold. Interested in cavaliers/king Charles/bichon/shih Tzu/yorkie/dachshund and reading up about each.

The way its going maybe I should stick to rehoming older dogs....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

bluebirdwsm said:


> Meezey, 'alpha' was the word used when the dominant dog was returned, by a breeder of many years standing - after she bit a relative of mine, hard. Read the word so many times too in doggie books that are obviously out of date. Didn't realise!
> 
> I thought, mistakenly, that calmer quieter dog with its littermates would be the same with it's human owner. A completely wrong assumption of mine. Thanks for the advice from your experience.
> 
> ...


The Alpha theory is an outdated theory liking dogs to wolves

Where have you been looking for the pups? Champ dogs, and KC website are a good starting point, I'd get out and about to shows, and meet as many breeders as you can, I don't know much about the breeders of those breeds, but I'm sure someone can help you out with that


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd also ask where you've been looking for pups; if the first question I got asked is how much are they? That would turn me off the enquirer straight away. Ok, so you have to be able to afford a dog, but if that's the only question you've got, and what's most important, that would start warning bells in my head, that a puppy buyer hadn't done enough research. I didn't take deposits, and wouldn't in the future, I think it ties the breeder too much to people they may change their mind about. 

If I were you, I'd really research the breeds you're interested in, make a choice, and research breeders, find one you agree with, and wait for a pup from them, or possibly from someone they recommend a litter from.


----------



## bluebirdwsm (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't been looking at champdogs or Kennel club breeders though I spoke to one who just said all pups had the same personalities - because I just want a companion/pet and am not interested in pedigrees as such although appreciate the importance of good breeding.

My point is that I don't get how a breeder can assess a temperament/difference in personality when pups are 3 weeks to be able to match dog with owner, yet they want non returnable money up front. Colour is not important to me but temperament is. 

Promise never to use the 'a' word again......:thumbsup:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I wouldn't give up on finding a puppy from a good breeder just yet if that's the route you want to go down.

The breeds you're interested in are all, unfortunately, prime puppy farm and BYB fodder so it can take a bit more digging to find a really good breeder.

Whilst KC registration is by no means a guarantee of an ethical breeder it's a good way of at least narrowing down the massive list of potential breeders. Champdogs can also be a really good source for finding breeders.

Most, if not all (I'm not that up on small breeds!!), of the breeds you've mentioned should also be health tested prior to being used for breeding. A good breeder should have all these health tests in place and be happy to discuss the results with you.

It can seem like a bit of a minefield trying to find a good breeder but, at least in my experience, it's absolutely worth it. After all a pup will hopefully be with you for 10 to 15 years or so and it's worth putting in the effort or waiting a bit to get a pup to make sure you're getting the right one :biggrin:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bluebirdwsm said:


> I haven't been looking at champdogs or Kennel club breeders though I spoke to one who just said all pups had the same personalities - because I just want a companion/pet and am not interested in pedigrees as such although appreciate the importance of good breeding.
> 
> My point is that I don't get how a breeder can assess a temperament/difference in personality when pups are 3 weeks to be able to match dog with owner, yet they want non returnable money up front. Colour is not important to me but temperament is.
> 
> Promise never to use the 'a' word again......:thumbsup:


I slept in the kitchen with mum and pups, and spent most of my waking hours with them until they left for new homes. Puppy owners spent perhaps three or four hours maximum within that 8 week window, after pups were at least four weeks old. So you see how it's possible for a breeder to build up more of an idea of individual characters, not always, but it depends on how much time is spent with the pups, and of course, parents will play a part in the temperament of pups.

Having said that, I did warn all the puppy owners I may change my mind at any point, depending on how I felt the pups were developing.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

bluebirdwsm said:


> I haven't been looking at champdogs or Kennel club breeders though I spoke to one who just said all pups had the same personalities - because I just want a companion/pet and am not interested in pedigrees as such although appreciate the importance of good breeding.


Don't discount breeders who show just because you don't want a "show dog". All the show dogs I know are first and foremost family pets and even from the most careful breedings it's highly unlikely that all the pups will be show quality and go to serious showing homes. I'd guess that more show bred puppies end up being "just" companions than end up in the show ring :biggrin:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Don't discount breeders who show just because you don't want a "show dog". All the show dogs I know are first and foremost family pets and even from the most careful breedings it's highly unlikely that all the pups will be show quality and go to serious showing homes. I'd guess that more show bred puppies end up being "just" companions than end up in the show ring :biggrin:


Exactly, I read the OP's post too quickly and assumed they WERE looking on champdogs and for a KC registered pup


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I put a deposit on both Pippa and Molly. I think it's a good way to do things as it gives you confirmation that you're actually going to get a pup from the litter and the pup isn't going to be sold to someone else.

Pippa's deposit was £100 with £500 to pay when we collected her. Deposit was paid at 3 weeks, we chose at 5 weeks. 
Molly's deposit was £50 with £250 to pay when we collected her. Deposit was paid at 5 weeks when I chose her.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Which ever breed you choose look on the KC web site and find out what health tests the parents should have. It doesnt matter if you only want a pet Cavalirs in particular have 2 life threating genetic conditions and a whole host of others that will make them very expensive at the vets. Unfortunately they became so popular that the puppy farmers and BYB churn them out with no thought for the breed.If you find a breeder espesally of cavs that does the proper heart checks by a cardiologist and scans for SM/CM then i would advise to get friendly with them and dont worry that you have to put a deposit down say to them its for a puppy and tell them all about your life style and ask them to pick one that will fit you best. An ethical breeder of any breed will have a waiting list so you will have to wait but if you say you dont want any particular colour and its for a pet you will propable go up the waiting list quite quickly as the show breeders will usually have people that wont to show and not every puppy in a litter is show quality it might just be slightly missed marked my Aussie was booked but he had a few white hairs on his ears so no good for show . When he lost his puppy coat he lost most of the white so dont be put off by pet quality it doesnt mean theres anything wrong with the pup


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanted specific bloodlines I viewed the litter at 3 weeks left a 50pound deposit (8 yrs ago) I was having pick male standard coat (1LC pup in litter 3 standard coats) I assessed at 5 1/2 weeks and couldnt decide between 2 of the 3 so my final choice was when I collected with the balance of 625 paid then


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I didn't pay a deposit for either of my latest, but then I knew the guy who bred them. Some may find this odd, but I chose Flyte at about 4 weeks old, after sitting with the litter for a while just observing, I knew which one was mine. Skye, well he was even younger but I applied the same method, I just watched the litter for a while and for some reason something clicked and he was mine. Seems to have worked. We then just paid for them at thetime of collection.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

bluebirdwsm said:


> I haven't been looking at champdogs or Kennel club breeders though I spoke to one who just said all pups had the same personalities - because I just want a companion/pet and am not interested in pedigrees as such although appreciate the importance of good breeding.
> 
> *My point is that I don't get how a breeder can assess a temperament/difference in personality when pups are 3 weeks to be able to match dog with owner, yet they want non returnable money up front. Colour is not important to me but temperament is. *
> 
> Promise never to use the 'a' word again......:thumbsup:


I can kind of see your point here!

I am another one who does not get to pick their puppy, the breeder does this based on which of the puppies interacted the best with us, our situation and a temprament test that she does at six weeks. We have first pick and She has ear marked two that she thinks may be best for us buts hat about the fourth person in line for a girl what if that last puppy really isn't suitable for the person and their situation?! You would really hope that the breeder wouldn't sell in this situation and they would get their deposit back!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have once asked a breeder to pick a puppy for me. I offered a deposit, it was refused. I was sent photos and confirmed I wanted the pup. I phoned up to arrange to go and see them when they were ready to go as arranged and was told that as I had not paid a deposit the pup was sold to someone else.

I have always chosen my own puppy apart from that once and would not like a breeder to do it for me.

Current dogs, Candy was actually chosen for me because when I phoned there was only one pup left. When I arrived the breeder had swapped pups as he wanted me to have Candy. He had had one pup with a heart murmur so he took Candy to the vet the day before I fetched her to get her checked over. If I had not liked her I would not have taken her.
Toffee was bred by a friend. I went to see the litter at a few days old, chose Toffee on the understanding that she grew into what I wanted. She was completely different from the rest of the litter and exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally, I feel quite strongly against breeders taking a deposit (full stop, let alone at 3-4 weeks!) for the exact reasons that I have read some people on this thread feel breeders should! In a normal day transaction, a deposit works to both secure the wanted object for the buyer, and ensure that there is a deterrent to pull out at the last minute, hence offering security to both parties. When we think of this with dogs, personally, I would want the potential new owner to be able to pull out at the very last second, rather than them taking on the dog even while having doubts due to not wanting to lose the deposit. I have seen many posts on here along the lines of f "I've paid my deposit for this pup but now am not sure I've made the right decision, but don't want to lose my money".

Maggie's breeder made it very clear to me that she wanted me to feel free to change my mind at any moment, however close to pick up day it may be. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Agree Alice ....I don't take deposits, but do spent considerable time and effort in a) accepting potential puppy buyers on to my list in the first place and b) matching my pups to their new owners after all I know my pups much better than anyone else.

If someone changes their mind I'd rather they did it BEFORE taking one of my pups home rather than making a decision based on the fact that they may lose any deposit.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow's breeder takes a deposit to secure a pup - only £50 though so not as large as some breeders ask for. 

I picked Arrow at 5 weeks and there was a big difference between him at 5 weeks and him at 7 weeks. However, his breeder went through how all the pups were personality wise and advised me as such... she has over 20 years breeding experience so I trusted her knowledge, and she was spot on with Arrow. I can't comment on the other pups because I don't know how they were after I saw them, but I assume she was right with them too. 

I don't think it is unreasonable for a breeder to ask for a deposit, even if it is just to separate those who are serious to those who are likely to pull out at the last minute.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually agree with your post wholeheartedly OP. Choosing animals at 3-4 weeks is far from ideal but if you don't do so you risk missing out altogether. I 'chose' Mabel at 3 weeks old, although her breeder didn't request a deposit she was mine there on in. With hindsight very little personality shone through when I first met her and I'm very lucky that she turned out to be so eager to please, very focused on me and fitted in so well with the others.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kite's breeder refused to take the deposit I offered; I would have preferred to have had it accepted to make the deal firm. As it was, although someone else wanted a bitch and didn't like the look of the other one (there were just the 2 bitch pups) and did like Kite, the breeder told them she was already reserved.

I picked Kite at 4 weeks, liked her for her looks and calm but confident behaviour. She turned out just the same.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

bluebirdwsm said:


> My point is that I don't get how a breeder can assess a temperament/difference in personality when pups are 3 weeks to be able to match dog with owner, yet they want non returnable money up front.


It certainly is possible. I work 11 hour days and have a litter of pups that are 4 weeks old tomorrow - trust me, the personalities are there to see even if I can't spend a lot of time watching them! Having said that, no one is going to choose until at least the sixth week and I refused to take deposits from any of my buyers.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> IMO it's totally not unreasonable for a breeder to ask for a deposit. Otherwise they're likely to have a whole load of time wasters and pups may get to 7 weeks and potential owners drop out.


Some breeders do not take a deposit. They want to ensure their dogs go to the best homes possible. That means getting to know potential owners well. It means they want people to be able to pull out rather than fear they'll lose money. If they find they don't like something about the potential owner they can just say No.

There have been many cases where breeders decide that they think a puppy is "good enough to show". In these cases the potential owner is given the deposit back having lost out on the emotional investment. Many breeders support this which I feel is totally unjust. You'll find this is supported by many on this forum.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin said:


> There have been many cases where breeders decide that they think a puppy is "good enough to show". In these cases the potential owner is given the deposit back having lost out on the emotional investment. Many breeders support this which I feel is totally unjust. You'll find this is supported by many on this forum.


Now now now, don't twist words, people didn't come out in support of them keeping a dog because it was " good enough to show", people DID support the breeders right to change their mind. Lets not paint breeders out to be the "evil" ones in this, plenty of potential owners let breeders down left right and center but that's okay I guess because in your world breeders aren't humans with emotions and feelings too.............. We only get one side of the story on here, and people rant when they feel hard done by.... So you'll only hear their side of the story... Thought you had more sense than be sucked in to that.. 

Again "good" breeders, tend not to let people pick pups until they are over 7 weeks old, a dog "might" have show potential at 7 weeks, but might not by the time it's 12 weeks


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I can see the reasoning behind breeders asking for deposits. I paid a deposit for Willow the week before I was due to collect her. The breeder didn't ask for a particular amount, it could be however small. I left £50. If deposits aren't left I think too many people would pull out, even at the last minute. The breeders could be left with pups for many weeks after the eight week mark, meaning the pups would miss out on essential socialisation.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

lotlot said:


> I can see the reasoning behind breeders asking for deposits. I paid a deposit for Willow the week before I was due to collect her. The breeder didn't ask for a particular amount, it could be however small. I left £50. If deposits aren't left I think too many people would pull out, even at the last minute. The breeders could be left with pups for many weeks after the eight week mark, meaning the pups would miss out on essential socialisation.


But surely if someone is going to pull out without a deposit that implies that those people are only going through with it because they don't want to lose the money. I'd rather someone pull out at the last moment than risk them homing a dog when they shouldn't.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I do take a deposit but it is up to the person to decide how much they want too leave. It can be as little as £10 or as much as they want. That way if someone changes their mind losing £10 is not a great deal.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Surely the deposit is more for he prospective owner to demonstrate their sincerity, so the breeder can in theory stop looking for homes or at least not promise a pup to someone once they have all full deposits, as some of you say it doesn't have to be much, its just starts the commitment & contract off.

Its not really meant as a non refundable sum if they pull out, in the normal sense of the word deposit, is it, because that would imply the breeder should keep it to compensate them but in no way does does a small figure like that.

Any decent breeder would no doubt have a waiting list should someone need to pull out, No?? I dont know anything about breeding or buying puppies however 

Its almost a statement rather than a monetary thing. Its a 'yes I want a pup from you', not a well I am thinking about it I will come back later and possibly pull a strop when there are no pups available


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it honestly depends on the breeder, some take deposits and go about it *ethically* and others don't, but still go about finding the right homes as ethically as possible. For me, I'd rather not take money from someone and then find out that they may not be quite what they've told me, I'd have no qualms about returning a deposit, but I'd just prefer not to be in that position. I did, and will continue to do so, forward a copy of the contract of sale and explanation of endorsements for puppy owners, along with a copy of my puppy guide, so they can see exactly what they're getting into.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

bluebirdwsm said:


> I know how deposits work and it reserves the pup so no one else can have it. I've bought more than one dog in my [long] lifetime - though paying cash at the time of pickup. Just stating how difficult it can be from the buyers perspective. Not trying to change the way breeders operate, just some are cooperative and easy to talk to, some not.
> I just want a pup that matches my lifestyle now I'm older, that's all.





bluebirdwsm said:


> I thought, mistakenly, that calmer quieter dog with its littermates would be the same with it's human owner. A completely wrong assumption of mine. Thanks for the advice from your experience.
> 
> Anyway - I've rehomed older dogs and now have more time so considering a pup and want to get it right. Seems like I don't know enough at the moment to make a good decision. Breeders I've spoken to so far don't seem interested in matching pup to owner - just want the pups sold. Interested in cavaliers/king Charles/bichon/shih Tzu/*yorkie*/dachshund and reading up about each.
> 
> The way its going maybe I should stick to rehoming older dogs....





bluebirdwsm said:


> I haven't been looking at champdogs or Kennel club breeders though I spoke to one who just said all pups had the same personalities - because I just want a companion/pet and am not interested in pedigrees as such although appreciate the importance of good breeding.
> 
> My point is that I don't get how a breeder can assess a temperament/difference in personality when pups are 3 weeks to be able to match dog with owner, yet they want non returnable money up front. Colour is not important to me but temperament is.


i know you listed a few breeds, but (for obvious reasons if you look at my sig) i need to point something out...
you have listed toy breeds- and i breed yorkies. i take deposits at 7 weeks old- at least 3 weeks before the pup leaves me- i haven't yet let a pup go at 8 weeks because they aren't at all ready. if someone at 7 weeks told me they wanted to pay on collection at 8 weeks i'd point them to a different breed. obviously this isn't as big a problem in the bigger yorkies (i mean genetically bigger- the whole pedigree being bigger) but with normal sized ones they barely have teeth at 8 weeks, not long on proper solids, and need fed every few hours to avoid hypoglycemia. some of the little ones from my litters i've kept to 14 weeks- and their owners were fine about this because they had researched the breed and knew this was a possibility because they'd picked the tiniest puppy. 
my litters have averaged at 6 in the litter, and most of the time they only get to pick between a few of the pups- the most suitable for them... thats been the calmest for older people and the biggest for families with kids.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

lotlot said:


> I can see the reasoning behind breeders asking for deposits. I paid a deposit for Willow the week before I was due to collect her. The breeder didn't ask for a particular amount, it could be however small. I left £50. If deposits aren't left I think too many people would pull out, even at the last minute. The breeders could be left with pups for many weeks after the eight week mark, meaning the pups would miss out on essential socialisation.


I don't ask for deposits, the reason being that if someone is going to pull out I'd rather they did before they took the pup and would hate to think of someone taking one of my pups that they had changed their mind about, because they feared losing a deposit. I have had pups after 8 weeks and there is no reason why a young pup should miss out on socialisation - the breeder should be doing it before they leave and that would simply continue with any pups that are left at 8 weeks - no excuses. If, as a breeder, you take proper care when placing puppies, then pulling out rarely happens. It can, and has done with me for genuine reasons, but generally deposit or no deposit, good vetting will not result in people pulling out. Of course, it may mean you turn away far more people than you accept as potential puppy owners - disappointing some and upsetting others, but I consider that is my right as I have put in a great deal of effort, care and money into raising a litter - I have the right to choose where my pups go.


----------

